# My First Hardscape Please Critique



## Tommy (16 Oct 2018)

Hi everyone this is my very first attempt at a hardscape please critique your honest opinion and tell me what Ive done wrong and where and also how to correct or make better. Thank you for your time, look forward to all responses.


----------



## david watson (16 Oct 2018)

i think the rocks in pic 3 and 4 don't look very natural because they all point to the timber like the petals on a sunflower maybe try mixing the directions up a bit.
a good go for the first try keep at it!

dave


----------



## goldscapes (16 Oct 2018)

You can reduce the reflections when you take photos of the tank by turning the lights off in the room or closing the curtains.

An approach you might want to consider is to place the rocks as if they have been moved there by forces of nature - imagine how a strong flow of water might have tumbled them into place.  James Findley’s “Scree” video is a great example of this on a smaller scale.

Another technique you can use is to line up the textures of the rocks so they look like they belong to a much larger rock hidden under the substrate.

There’s nothing really “wrong” with what you have done, it’s all subjective - but you are wise to spend some time getting this stage right and asking for guidance. An aquarium can bring you many years of pleasure.

Do you have any favourite aquascapes created by others that you are using for inspiration?
If you haven’t already then Takashi Amano, James Findley and George Farmer are all worth researching amongst many others!


----------



## Tommy (16 Oct 2018)

david watson said:


> i think the rocks in pic 3 and 4 don't look very natural because they all point to the timber like the petals on a sunflower maybe try mixing the directions up a bit.
> a good go for the first try keep at it!
> 
> dave



Hi Dave thanks for the tip, I will move them round more and see what comes out.


----------



## Tommy (16 Oct 2018)

davexcape said:


> You can reduce the reflections when you take photos of the tank by turning the lights off in the room or closing the curtains.
> 
> An approach you might want to consider is to place the rocks as if they have been moved there by forces of nature - imagine how a strong flow of water might have tumbled them into place.  James Findley’s “Scree” video is a great example of this on a smaller scale.
> 
> ...



Hi Dave, I will watch James Findleys video tonight,  No Ive got no favourite aquascapes by others they are all good, Ive watched nearly all of George Farmers video's and thought I would try my own design. I have bought Anubias (different species) Java Ferns (widelov and narrow leaf) some Buchephalandras a Crypto Petichii and java moss, chrismas moss and weeping moss. So all my plants will be tied to the rock or stone. Thanks for the suggestions I will have a play around and see what I get


----------



## Siege (16 Oct 2018)

david watson said:


> i think the rocks in pic 3 and 4 don't look very natural because they all point to the timber like the petals on a sunflower maybe try mixing the directions up a bit.
> a good go for the first try keep at it!
> 
> dave



Agree. Locks like petals so a little false, 

Think what you see in nature, things aren’t exact.


----------



## Keith GH (17 Oct 2018)

Tommy said:


> please critique your honest opinion and tell me what Ive done wrong and where and also how to correct or make better



Tommy 
Its not a matter of wrong doing its not knowing how and what to do.   On the plus side you have asked now and not after you completed it with plants and inhabitants.

One very good method to start with is plenty of research.  Next would be make a Mock Tank and work in that until its perfect.



The substrate can even be cheap sand or garden soil.

If the Aquascape is viewed from front and back this can create a few extra concerns to start of with.
If its viewed from back and front the Mock Tank will have to be made that way as well.

At the moment re your hardscape Rocks and Driftwood are all interesting to look at and, that is  where it stops very sorry to say.
Its not a shallow tank and you have not used the depth to the best advantage.
Its very flat making it uninteresting.
Most of the rocks look like they have been very carefully positioned in a very unnatural way.

Next step is up to you continue on or be prepared to start all over again and this time finish up with an excellent Aquascape.

Keith


----------



## Tommy (17 Oct 2018)

Keith GH said:


> Tommy
> Its not a matter of wrong doing its not knowing how and what to do.   On the plus side you have asked now and not after you completed it with plants and inhabitants.
> 
> One very good method to start with is plenty of research.  Next would be make a Mock Tank and work in that until its perfect.
> ...



Thank you for an honest opinion and the advice, My plants have come this morning so Im going to spend some time today to work on the hardscape and see what I can come up with, I will post photos later for critique.


----------



## Tommy (17 Oct 2018)

Here goes my second attempt, Im not good at this lol 


 

Thanks for looking and any advice


----------



## Tommy (17 Oct 2018)

I have one 5kg bag of sand left to fill in round the rocks to make it look like they have been there for a long time.


----------



## Tommy (17 Oct 2018)

Here is an update after some moving around, I think its starting to look really good but I no nothing


----------



## goldscapes (17 Oct 2018)

Definitely an improvement but it’s hard to see if you have tackled the depth suggestion as the photo is not taken from front and centre. Having said that, it’s also wise to consider how the tank will be viewed from the room. For example, that looks like a wall to the right of the tank, if it is and the tank will be viewed from the front-left, then have you thought about building up the right hand side towards the back and leaving the front-left more open. Like Keith’s layout but flipped left to right. 

Your layout is known by some as an U-shaped layout as the empty (swimming) space will be in the centre of the tank.

Don’t forget to keep your plants wet while you get this sorted!


----------



## Tommy (17 Oct 2018)

davexcape said:


> Definitely an improvement but it’s hard to see if you have tackled the depth suggestion as the photo is not taken from front and centre. Having said that, it’s also wise to consider how the tank will be viewed from the room. For example, that looks like a wall to the right of the tank, if it is and the tank will be viewed from the front-left, then have you thought about building up the right hand side towards the back and leaving the front-left more open. Like Keith’s layout but flipped left to right.
> 
> Your layout is known by some as an U-shaped layout as the empty (swimming) space will be in the centre of the tank.
> 
> Don’t forget to keep your plants wet while you get this sorted!



Hi Dave, I think Ive sorted the depth perception, yes that is a wall to the right and will be viewing from the left hand side. Do you mean move the branch and rocks further to the back on the right hand side? Here's a couple of photos with a better perspective (hopefully)


----------



## Tommy (17 Oct 2018)

Right hand side rescape.


----------



## david watson (17 Oct 2018)

Second attempt is looking much better Keep at it mate just play with it until you are happy


----------



## Tommy (17 Oct 2018)

david watson said:


> Second attempt is looking much better Keep at it mate just play with it until you are happy



Thanks mate, I have played around a bit on the right hand side, I think it looks much better now, I also have a kind of pathway through the middle. This is not easy when you've got a parrot on your head and trying to get in the tank to help lol


----------



## alto (17 Oct 2018)

That looks to be very fine, uniform particle size sand - be careful of it compacting creating anaerobic zones - if you later disturb one with livestock in the tank, this can be very fatal very fast 

Some sand though fine, resists “packing” and remains light & “airy” 

If you need to build up areas to create substrate height, place coarser gravel in nylon tights and use fine sand as a top layer, 2-3 cm usually is fine 
If you have substrate sifters they’ll keep the sand bed disturbed & limit packing


----------



## Tommy (17 Oct 2018)

alto said:


> That looks to be very fine, uniform particle size sand - be careful of it compacting creating anaerobic zones - if you later disturb one with livestock in the tank, this can be very fatal very fast
> 
> Some sand though fine, resists “packing” and remains light & “airy”
> 
> ...



Yes mate its very fine 0.4 to 0.6mm reason I got this fine was because I was thinking of keeping Geophagus Red Head Tapajos, these fish sift through the substrate and pass it through their gills. Not quite sure I follow, whats anaerobic zones? Do you have an opinion on my hardscape?


----------



## Tommy (17 Oct 2018)

Here's the view from the sofa.


----------



## goldscapes (17 Oct 2018)

Oh, I see. Looks pretty good to me. Depends how far you want to take it really.

Make yourself a cuppa, relax in your usual spot on the sofa, imagine fish and plants in the tank and make tweaks to the layout until you’re ok with it.

I’m not experienced enough to comment on whether sand alone is the right substrate for your combination of plants and fish but in my tank I mixed sand with a larger sized substrate (Seachem Flourite & Flourite Black) in an effort to improve the circulation for the bacteria that will grow there. It sounds like the Geos may have issues with anything larger than sand so you should probably try and get some advice from someone who has kept similar fish successfully - @alto ‘s suggestion of coarse gravel in tights (or covered in horticultural mesh) topped with sand could be a good route to take as it will still allow important circulation through the substrate while keeping the gravel away from the Geos as they route through the sand.

Forgive me if I am teaching grandma to suck eggs, I have no idea how experienced you are at this!


----------



## Tommy (17 Oct 2018)

So after trying different things I am happy with the right hand side, so I have started to add a couple of plants to see how its going to look, I don't sleep hardly so I expect to be in for the long haul 



 

Plants in pic are java fern windelov, anubias petite, crypto petchii and anubias heterophylla.


----------



## Tommy (17 Oct 2018)

davexcape said:


> Oh, I see. Looks pretty good to me. Depends how far you want to take it really.
> 
> Make yourself a cuppa, relax in your usual spot on the sofa, imagine fish and plants in the tank and make tweaks to the layout until you’re ok with it.
> 
> ...



Ive no experience at all mate first ever attempt, I just want it to look good really, Im not expecting it to turn out like a George Farmer masterpiece lol. The Geos have to have substrate no bigger than 1mm. 2mm would be absolute borderline and I don't think I would chance it with 2mm as too big a grain size can damage the gills and stop them from feeding. As this is my first attempt I am eager to get it done quick because I rushed to get the plants this week, they are here now.


----------



## goldscapes (17 Oct 2018)

ha ha, I did the same on my first tank. 

I can help with feedback on hardscape layout but best someone with a little more aquarium experience gets involved here.

It might be worth summarising the equipment you have and the plants you have bought so you can get some input on lighting and filtration etc. How many plants are you taking about?


----------



## Tommy (17 Oct 2018)

davexcape said:


> ha ha, I did the same on my first tank.
> 
> I can help with feedback on hardscape layout but best someone with a little more aquarium experience gets involved here.
> 
> It might be worth summarising the equipment you have and the plants you have bought so you can get some input on lighting and filtration etc. How many plants are you taking about?



I have the fluval 306 external filter and an external Betta 2000lph with UV. Lighting is an led fluval that came with tank so not great only one colour led (white). Plants are:-
*Bucephalandra 'Wavy Green'* 3 plants
*Bucephalandra Theia Green 1 plant
Cryptocoryne beckettii 'Petchii 1 plant
Anubias nana 1 plant 
Anubias nana Large 1 plant
Anubias Petite 1 plant
Anubias barteri var. barteri 1 plant
Anubias heterophylla 1 plant
Microsorum pteropus Windelov 2 plants
Java Fern Microsorum pteropus 2 plants
Microsorum pteropus 'Narrow' 2 plants
Java Moss Portion Loose - Large
Christmas Moss Portion
Vesicularia Ferriei 'Weeping' Moss Portion*


----------



## Tommy (17 Oct 2018)

Here is a mock up of what it looks like so far. Plants are laid in place not attached as of yet.


----------



## goldscapes (17 Oct 2018)

Size of tank?
Any plans to use CO2/fertilisers?


----------



## Tommy (17 Oct 2018)

davexcape said:


> Size of tank?
> Any plans to use CO2/fertilisers?



Its a fluval roma 240ltrs 4ft long, I have liquid fertiliser and liquid carbon, might set up proper Co2 later.


----------



## goldscapes (17 Oct 2018)

I don’t know about the moss but the plants all look like low light easy plants - so best of luck to you!

Might be worth starting a journal, if you do post a link here and I’ll watch it to see how it develops.

Dave


----------



## Tommy (17 Oct 2018)

davexcape said:


> I don’t know about the moss but the plants all look like low light easy plants - so best of luck to you!
> 
> Might be worth starting a journal, if you do post a link here and I’ll watch it to see how it develops.
> 
> Dave



So do you think I made the right plant choices? I had to wing it as aquarium gardens were not very helpful when I rang them. How would I start a journal never done one before. Do you think the plant placements are ok? Ive got the java ferns at the back, windelov on branches, the anubia barteri is going somewhere in the back. All big plants at the back. Anubia nana and petite at front and on branches, same for bucephalandra.


----------



## goldscapes (17 Oct 2018)

From the little I know they look like low light plants, so you’re less likely to have problems due to insufficient light. There are plenty of other gotchas out there though 

Just create a new post in the “Journals” section of the forum. Start with a kit list and use it like a diary. I update mine once a week as part of the weekly tank maintenance. It’s useful as a reminder or log of changes or as a briefing for someone if you need any help further down the line.


----------



## Tommy (17 Oct 2018)

davexcape said:


> From the little I know they look like low light plants, so you’re less likely to have problems due to insufficient light. There are plenty of other gotchas out there though
> 
> Just create a new post in the “Journals” section of the forum. Start with a kit list and use it like a diary. I update mine once a week as part of the weekly tank maintenance. It’s useful as a reminder or log of changes or as a briefing for someone if you need any help further down the line.



Thanks I might do that. Well Ive got some plants and moss superglued in place I wont know how good it looks until theres water in.


----------



## alto (18 Oct 2018)

The Geos should keep the sand moving 
BUT make sure you gently stir/syphon during water changes, especially when the Geos are small

Check that the sand feels smooth when you rub it between your fingers, sharp sand can damage sand sifters gill tissue (they’ll often sift it through more/less depending on species)

Wrap/spread moss thinly over wood etc - most common mistake is a nice thick layer of moss which looks pretty but then the lower layer you want to attach, browns & dies ... then you get to repeat the process with the green growing moss 

Glue is easier/faster (than thread) but also somewhat plant toxic so use very sparingly


----------



## Tommy (18 Oct 2018)

alto said:


> The Geos should keep the sand moving
> BUT make sure you gently stir/syphon during water changes, especially when the Geos are small
> 
> Check that the sand feels smooth when you rub it between your fingers, sharp sand can damage sand sifters gill tissue (they’ll often sift it through more/less depending on species)
> ...



The sand felt smooth when it was dry haven't tried it wet yet. Yes Ive used glue got more on my fingers than the plants lol  I will defo stir the sand during water changes I always do.


----------



## Keith GH (18 Oct 2018)

Tommy





That is a big improvement but there is still room for a few simple changes that should help to improve the over all Aquascape.
1 Add more substrate to the front of the tank to make it an equal right across the front of the tank.
Rocks LH side how many rocks are there in the LH corner only?  I would like to see only one.
Then there is a big long rock its too large and dominating that area.  I would like to see that one also removed.

Now you have created an open area for more low plants and in doing so it will help to highlight the LH side and DW.

Once the front is perfected that central pathway is certainly requiring attention but that is easy over come.

Most important Its your tank and it must be completed the best you can do so you are very happy with the end result. 

Keith


----------



## Tommy (18 Oct 2018)

Keith GH said:


> Tommy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Keith, I see exactly what you mean when you've pointed it out to me, it just doesn't look right. I have redone the left hand side and the pathway. Ive also added more plants. Thanks very much Keith for the help its starting to look really good now.


----------



## Lee iley (18 Oct 2018)

Looking good Tommy well done.


----------



## Tommy (18 Oct 2018)

Lee iley said:


> Looking good Tommy well done.



Thanks Lee, if there is one thing I wish I had done and that is wash the sand, its got so much dust even with 2 external filters its not going away. I know for the next tank Ive got to do.


----------



## Tommy (18 Oct 2018)

Thinking of plants all the ones I have so far are green should I be putting some red and brown plants in to break up the green? I don't think I have seen any red or brown plants that attach to rock or wood.


----------



## PARAGUAY (18 Oct 2018)

Tommy said:


> Thanks Lee, if there is one thing I wish I had done and that is wash the sand, its got so much dust even with 2 external filters its not going away. I know for the next tank Ive got to do.


If you can add a internal filter with only filter floss/wool ,replace the floss with new every day it should in afew days clear


----------



## Tommy (18 Oct 2018)

PARAGUAY said:


> If you can add a internal filter with only filter floss/wool ,replace the floss with new every day it should in afew days clear



I have an internal filter so I will get some filter floss tomorrow when I am at my LFS, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Keith GH (19 Oct 2018)

Tommy

That is another great improvement.   Still a little more to do.   By doing it this way you can see the progress you have made.

Pathway "Big and Empty" 
Break up a rock and scatter them all all over the pathway.   What ever you do under no circumstances carefully place them if so you could easily finish up with an unnatural look.
If its all good press them into the substrate as if they have been there for a very long time.
If a few are close together fill the gaps with substrate ready for a few low plants.

Don't forget to level the Substrate at the front its a big must.

Finally find some twiggy bits and pieces.

Keith


----------



## Tommy (19 Oct 2018)

Keith GH said:


> Tommy
> 
> That is another great improvement.   Still a little more to do.   By doing it this way you can see the progress you have made.
> 
> ...



Hi Keith, yes I definitely see the progress doing it this way its very rewarding. Ive dropped bits of rock down the path and levelled the substrate but I am struggling to get it perfectly straight.

Can you recommend a type of branch that will match mine when placed in water?

What length twiggy bits should I get ? I have some other branches which I bought with the ones in the tank out of the same box in my LFS, but when I put them in the bath to get them waterlogged it turned out some were really dark (the ones in tank) and the others really light coloured. Looking at them side by side they look the same, cant see any obvious difference.

Thanks again Keith really appreciated mate


----------



## Tommy (19 Oct 2018)

Been having a bit play around with plant placement. Here's what it looks like now.


----------



## Hades (20 Oct 2018)

Nice to see the evolution through the thread!

Sorry if i missed it but what lights are you using? What are the spec's and how long do you run them?
Can you dim them or are you planning to add some floaters or ...?

I ask this because i am always a bit wary when introducing (newly bought) bucephalandra's in a starting, immature tank.
But in this case i'd worry even more for the ones that are attached high in the wood.
Looks like they will be getting plenty of light from the word go, which can possibly be lethal in unstable waterparameters.

They are quite hardy plants but do take some time to adjust plus they are sensitive for waterquality and changes/moves ime.
So be prepared for intervention and keep a close watch on them, frequently check leaves and roots for melting/rotting i'd say. 

Good luck!


----------



## Tommy (20 Oct 2018)

Hades said:


> Nice to see the evolution through the thread!
> 
> Sorry if i missed it but what lights are you using? What are the spec's and how long do you run them?
> Can you dim them or are you planning to add some floaters or ...?
> ...



l,Hi Hades, lighting is the standard white only led that ships with the fluval roma 240 tank, it is 14.5 watt not dimmable. Thanks for the info on the bucephalandras I will keep an eye on them


----------



## Keith GH (20 Oct 2018)

Tommy




Now you are getting very close to the fine tuning which is possibly the most difficult part to do.

Rocks with Red dots remove.
You have made a mistake by placing the largest small rock at the back.  By relocating them so the largest is at the front this will help to give you a greater depth (Front to Back).



Tommy said:


> What length twiggy bits should I get ?



That is one question I cannot answer only you can see what works and what does not.
The idea is to make it look like very natural as if they have fallen off the branches above. 

Keith


----------



## Lee iley (20 Oct 2018)

It's looking really good now Tommy well done.


----------



## Tommy (20 Oct 2018)

Keith GH said:


> Tommy
> 
> Now you are getting very close to the fine tuning which is possibly the most difficult part to do.
> 
> ...



Thanks Keith, I will have to get some twigs online Im struggling to find small ones local, Got a couple of bigger ones and place them in now sure if it looks right, also had a play around with the pathway stones, not sure if Ive got that right either.


----------



## Tommy (20 Oct 2018)

Lee iley said:


> It's looking really good now Tommy well done.



Thanks Lee its getting harder now Im getting down to  the finer details, Im starting to struggle a bit.


----------



## Keith GH (21 Oct 2018)

Tommy


Tommy said:


> Thanks Lee its getting harder now I'm getting down to the finer details, I'm starting to struggle a bit.



Great  now you are in the hardest part in Aquascaping the finishing.
There is one massive cure leave it alone for at least one week and more if necessary.
I can guarantee you will have a complete fresh and new approach.

Here is a very big plus the RH side is 99.9% finished.
That leaves the pathway and maybe the front LH side.
Here are a few things to "think" about.




The pathway looks too formal and uninteresting by positioning a rock up a whisker further towards the back and, preferably under the other rock will break up the evenly shaped pathway.

Two front rocks big tick the remainder look as if very carefully positioned not as in nature.

A few suggestions as to where plants will certainly help and soften the rocks.


Keith


----------



## Tommy (21 Oct 2018)

Keith GH said:


> Tommy
> 
> 
> Great  now you are in the hardest part in Aquascaping the finishing.
> ...



Thanks very much Keith, I will work on the bits you have outlined, I will sit on it for a bit like you say and let the tank cycle, going to do a water change tomorrow and test the water.


----------



## rebel (21 Oct 2018)

Great improvements guys. Well done Keith and Tommy.


----------



## Tommy (21 Oct 2018)

rebel said:


> Great improvements guys. Well done Keith and Tommy.



Thank you rebel appreciated.  I think its Keith that deserves most of the credit, I'm just tagging along lol, I have to say Ive learned a lot with Keith's guidance. I wouldn't have anything like Ive got now without his help. I feel honoured he is taking the time out to guide me through this process.


----------



## Keith GH (22 Oct 2018)

Tommy

Its the old Trade Teacher in me its something I can do plus, I like helping others.

Keith


----------



## Tommy (22 Oct 2018)

Keith GH said:


> Tommy
> 
> Its the old Trade Teacher in me its something I can do plus, I like helping others.
> 
> Keith



Keith, I am starting to think I might have made the wrong choice for fish stocking with the Geophagus, if I were to go with different fish would I be able to plant in the sand? and if I could would I be better off doing it this way to get a better looking scape. Planting in the sand will open up more plant choices, which plants would you recommend? Thanks.


----------



## Keith GH (23 Oct 2018)

Tommy

To be perfectly honest my knowledge of plants is no where near a few of the plant experts on this Forum.

When asking about plants post a photo of the tank plus the sandy areas where you would like to grow plants plus, High or Low Tech.

Keith


----------



## Tommy (23 Oct 2018)

Keith GH said:


> Tommy
> 
> To be perfectly honest my knowledge of plants is no where near a few of the plant experts on this Forum.
> 
> ...



No worries Keith Ive asked in the plant section


----------



## Tommy (30 Oct 2018)

I have done a couple of changes (for the better I hope ). Added a few more bits of wood and a few plants here and there, and a couple of moss balls that Im not sure what to do with yet. Some of the plants are still in pots as I am not yet decided where they should go. I still need to get some more plants but that will have to wait a week or so. 

Let me know what you think of the changes Ive made, good and bad  Thanks


----------



## Lee iley (30 Oct 2018)

It's looking very good Tommy. I would put some more plants on the left of the tank looks a little bare compared to the other side. But it's a massive improvement mate well done.


----------



## Tommy (30 Oct 2018)

Lee iley said:


> It's looking very good Tommy. I would put some more plants on the left of the tank looks a little bare compared to the other side. But it's a massive improvement mate well done.



Thanks Lee appreciated mate  Ive not got round to doing anything with the left yet, going to try and get the right side perfect and the centre but no idea what to do with the left side. I am going to get some more crypts and a few more stem plants as Ive only got 2 stems in there.


----------



## Keith GH (31 Oct 2018)

Tommy

Over all its looking very good.   You might have over done it with all those stone chips in the centre but when the plants are established it will look totally different.  You might like to try this the small pile of chips front LH side V Good, make another pile between the small plant and the rock on its right.
Planting where you can see the face of the large rocks place a few plants in front this will soften the strong faces of those rocks.
The plants do not have to be tall small but big enough to soften the rocks.
The DW stump at the LH of the pathway, a small pile of chips can be added plus a low plant.
If you get the plants in a pot you can position them first to see how they look.

When you are looking at you tank you are seeing every thing and it hard to have a constructive criticism of your own work.   Remedy take a few photos and that will help you.  
Those photos do not have to be published here on UKAPS.

Keith


----------



## Tommy (31 Oct 2018)

Keith GH said:


> Tommy
> 
> Over all its looking very good.   You might have over done it with all those stone chips in the centre but when the plants are established it will look totally different.  You might like to try this the small pile of chips front LH side V Good, make another pile between the small plant and the rock on its right.
> Planting where you can see the face of the large rocks place a few plants in front this will soften the strong faces of those rocks.
> ...



Thanks Keith appreciated  Im not quite sure which small plant you mean - "You might like to try this the small pile of chips front LH side V Good, make another pile between the small plant and the rock on its right."  ?


----------



## Keith GH (31 Oct 2018)

Tommy

It does not matter which plant you use as long as its height is not taller than the rock face yet not a ground cover.  Have a look at any of the low growing Crypts.   The plant experts should be able to assist you doing that.

Keith


----------



## Tommy (31 Oct 2018)

Keith GH said:


> Tommy
> 
> It does not matter which plant you use as long as its height is not taller than the rock face yet not a ground cover.  Have a look at any of the low growing Crypts.   The plant experts should be able to assist you doing that.
> 
> Keith



Apologies Keith, what I meant was to the right of which plant do I place the small stones


----------



## Keith GH (1 Nov 2018)

Tommy






Does this help you.

I have marked the areas in a green leafy?? and circled the area around the DW.

If not sure keep asking.

Keith


----------



## Tommy (1 Nov 2018)

Keith GH said:


> Tommy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks again Keith, got it now, I will work on these bits over the weekend.


----------



## Keith GH (2 Nov 2018)

Tommy

At a rough guess you are about 99% finished.
Now that does mean finished as there is always that tweaking and maintenance that must be done.

Keith


----------



## Tommy (2 Nov 2018)

Keith GH said:


> Tommy
> 
> At a rough guess you are about 99% finished.
> Now that does mean finished as there is always that tweaking and maintenance that must be done.
> ...



Hi Keith, I think I have some more plants sorted from a member on here, hopefully get them next week sometime. I am off to a different LFS where Ive never been before today so will see what they have in. I have made sundays my maintenance day, water changes and removing dead leaves etc. I have set up Co2 as well so monitoring that every couple of hours. There's definitely plenty to do.


----------



## Tommy (2 Nov 2018)

Been to LFS and grabbed a few more plants, put them in where I think they might go. To me it looks like they've made a big difference, I will sort the stone work out tomorrow and get plants in the sand. Its definitely coming together. 



 


 


 


 

Let me know what you think of the plant placements or if I should put them elsewhere.


----------



## Keith GH (3 Nov 2018)

Tommy 

Wow 

That is going to look great as a heavily planted tank.  Be very careful the plants do not take over regular trimming is going to be very essential to keep it neat and tidy noy just another over run planted tank.

Keith


----------



## Lee iley (3 Nov 2018)

Nice 1 Tommy it looks really really good mate. Really good plant choices aswel they all look nice. A lot of trimming though lol. I would put a few taller plants at the bk on the left side like you have on the right side. I don't mind trimming bk on my plants some people can't be bothered but for me personally I don't mind. Well done though it looks really good.

Cheers Lee.


----------



## Lee iley (3 Nov 2018)

Are you using co2?


----------



## Tommy (3 Nov 2018)

Keith GH said:


> Tommy
> 
> Wow
> 
> ...



Thanks Keith appreciated mate,  yes the trimming that is going to be my next big learning curve, I don't have a clue where to start or how


----------



## Tommy (3 Nov 2018)

Lee iley said:


> Nice 1 Tommy it looks really really good mate. Really good plant choices aswel they all look nice. A lot of trimming though lol. I would put a few taller plants at the bk on the left side like you have on the right side. I don't mind trimming bk on my plants some people can't be bothered but for me personally I don't mind. Well done though it looks really good.
> 
> Cheers Lee.





Lee iley said:


> Are you using co2?



Thanks Lee appreciated mate, I will be having a play around with placements today, I think I have some tall plants sorted from a member here for the very back, hygrophila pinnatifida and Crypt balanase. Trimming is going to be my next challenge no idea where to start or how  

Ive just set up the Co2 think I have it right, but monitoring it and going to see if Ive got the same levels around the tank by moving the drop checker, I might have to have a play around with the flow, no fish going in until its right though.


----------



## Keith GH (3 Nov 2018)

Tommy



Tommy said:


> I don't have a clue where to start or how



To do a good job you require good tools without breaking the bank.
This is where I would start. I suggest you ask about the tools to use and how to trim your plants.   That means include a plant list and a photo of the tank when finished planting.

Keith


----------



## Tommy (8 Nov 2018)

Hi everyone, I have planted the plants I got and some others I got from on here, don't think I need anymore now. I have also invested in a chihiros doctor 3 which I have put in the tank next to the co2 diffuser (hope that's the right place). Tank is looking good and I can see new growth on some of the plants. Let me know what you think and if theres anything I should change. The rotalas at the front will be moved to the back once they grow. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Lee iley (8 Nov 2018)

Looking ace Tommy well done mate.


----------



## Tommy (8 Nov 2018)

Thanks Lee, now its time to choose fish


----------



## Keith GH (9 Nov 2018)

Tommy

Next two steps.
1 Let the plants develop slowly.
2 Keep up the regular maintenance other wise it will develop into just another untidy over grown tank.

Keith


----------



## Tommy (9 Nov 2018)

Keith GH said:


> Tommy
> 
> Next two steps.
> 1 Let the plants develop slowly.
> ...



Will do Keith, thank you very much for all your help and guidance  through this process. I wouldn't have got it looking anywhere near as good as it is without all your help, really appreciated mate.  That's one down two to go  haha


----------



## Keith GH (10 Nov 2018)

Tommy 

Only too pleased to help you in your learning experiences.

Keith


----------

